
Ask 37signals: When do I launch?  - luccastera
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/789-ask-37signals-when-do-i-launch
======
barns
Release as early as possible, but not too early to have something usable.It's
okay to trim features, but it's not okay to release something buggy or
unusable.

~~~
imsteve
Releasing too early is a good way to get the press to ignore you when you
actually have something good...

